

IE6 Offenders: report companies that still require the browser. - hackworth
http://ie6offenders.com/

======
lurkinggrue
I am still amazed people have stayed with IE6 with the excuse of "Security
fears."

They fear having security?

~~~
wkdown
Someone should have a little ActiveX fun with these people

------
TomOfTTB
Well, the one good thing about this is it screams a simple truth that the
haters never want to address which is that proprietary software is what locks
most companies into IE6. So all those people yelling about IE6 should leave
the CIOs alone and spend their time going after the small businesses unwilling
to rewrite their shitty html.

------
BillGoatse
Canonical is on that list?! They're "Unaware of the problem with IE6."

For real?

~~~
TomOfTTB
Unlikely. General Electric has separate IT departments for its various
divisions and each of those departments has it's own CIO and as a consequence
it's own set of rules and requirements. That said you have to ding them a
little bit for having the corporate CIO (which all the other ones report to)
be a person who has seemingly no formal IT credentials
([http://www.ge.com/company/leadership/bios_exec/gary_reiner.h...](http://www.ge.com/company/leadership/bios_exec/gary_reiner.html))

------
windsurfer
Where can I report companies that require Netscape?

~~~
chrisbolt
Which ones do? I've never seen one.

~~~
windsurfer
I work for one.

